
Google Authenticator gets its first update in years - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/05/06/google-authenticator-gets-its-first-update-in-years-finally-lets-you-transfer-accounts-between-devices-apk-download/
======
kdamica
Really happy to see this. I once wrongfully (and stupidly) assumed that my
authenticator codes would be saved by Android backup, and lost all of them. I
was able to regain access to almost everything, but there's one account I'm
now locked out of forever.

------
SethTro
It now allows backup which is a really nice feature to avoid the my phone
broke and now I'm locked out problem.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Yes. If only it hadn't taken them so many years that the most Android users
have switched to other services by now.

I believe I moved to Authy in...2015, maybe? Between migrating phones and
trying to juggle the tablet I had on the side (as a backup), it was just too
much of a pain to use Authenticator anymore.

------
colemorrison
Funny enough I just picked up Authy a few months ago and it's leagues better
than Google Authenticator. Losing my data once in Authenticator was enough
pain to make a switch.

------
Lammy
Remember that time in 2012 when Google replaced the authenticator app with a
new one and never really offered an explanation? (afaik?)
[https://blog.lastpass.com/2012/03/new-google-releases-
authen...](https://blog.lastpass.com/2012/03/new-google-releases-
authenticator-version-2-for-android.html/)

Hopefully there wasn't anything more nefarious there.

------
Scaevus
Does anybody know if there is any improvement in the OTP generation
algorithms?

I like to have all of my clocks set 10 minutes ahead and Google Authenticator
had always been failing generating correct codes. I mean, it's just 10
minutes. IMHO, The OTP generation algorithm should not be that dependent on
time.

Then I abandoned it just like many other people.

~~~
creatornator
I think that has more to do with timeouts than the OTP generation itself. Like
the RSA tokens which allow use of the passcodes slightly before or after the
active time range (and can use discrepancies to re-sync the clock) but will
not accept an older passcode or one not generated yet. I doubt there's much of
an incentive for them to handle clocks that far off, or anything more than
normal locale issues for that matter.

------
dimitrisnl
Too late.

Which reminds me of another tool I left years ago. Google Keep. Are there any
recent updates there, apart from the dark theme?

~~~
OriginalPenguin
What do you use instead of Google Keep?

~~~
dimitrisnl
I use Trello mostly, and keep my notes in Apple Notes.

